# life is hard



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wouldnt it be wonderful if life was.....a doggies one 



















and this little one has just had 10 wonderful pupies


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

yep!! i agree there! great pics!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i only have this pic at the mo its not very good but as soon as i get some good ones i will post them


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just lovely and sweet


----------



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

absolutely perfect beautiful in every way  oh i miss my delta


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Victoria311617 said:


> absolutely perfect beautiful in every way  oh i miss my delta


yes i agree and ther spoilt in every way lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

an update on puppy pics, only three tho


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> They are stunning, how old are they?


2 weeks tomorrow


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

timmi getting the better of chaya

















then butter wouldnt melt


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Ohh - what a treat! Thanks for sharing! And that Timmi - I dont know.....yummmy little thing.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics very sweet pup and a very calm companion


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

nici said:


> 2 weeks tomorrow


they are beautiful. hubby wants one of these soooooo bad.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> they are beautiful. hubby wants one of these soooooo bad.


they are lovely dogs very good company, but are alot of work, and there is alot of hair lol it gets every where when they blow there coat they blow it. there is some available if interesred.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Arent they gorgeous!!! Ooo the small dog a chinese crested powder puff??


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

here are some more


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

and more lol 
















soooo silly heh









just practising


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful pictures ,you have lovely dogs and such cute puppies,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> what beautiful pictures ,you have lovely dogs and such cute puppies,


ahh thanx the puppy pics are old unfortunatly they are last years pups i found the pics this morning. no more pups from this girl, she has been spayed after she lost the last litter she was carrying.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

timmi after a bath not amussed







after bath nice and clean








a well earned rest


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely pics - what a treat!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

a new addition to my family, we picked her up sunday 23rd she is a little shy but getting used to things her name is lulu


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she looks very sweet, how old is she?


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she looks very sweet, how old is she?


she is a sweety but very shy she is 2 years and 3 months


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

a couple more pics, all settleing in well


----------



## smudge2uk (Jan 1, 2008)

they are huge, but gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

beautiful dogs and congrats on the new addition


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh i like my new mate








guess what im doing


----------

